# Can't stop



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

After getting spanked by the Can Am I am wanting to check more stuff. 
:thinking: is that a valve I hear ticking?
 maybe I should clean the carbs and check AF mixture screws and jets.

I know I am going to tear down again and I do think I hear a valve in the rear ticking. I do not know if or when they have ever been adjusted,and I want to check how many turns out on the screws I am,and put the #4 brass washer in on the needle.

Are y'all going to stop me or encourage me?
I fixed the overheating issue. I had the air bubble in the system I guess it takes a little bit more patience than I gave it to get all the air out.
:banghead: It runs good but am I leaving something on the table?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

do it to it bra! get her 100% then go back and challenge again!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

If your tearing down go back with Dynateck,high compression pistons and cams :rockn:...... oh was you looking for us to talk you out of it...not gonna happen LOL


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> If your tearing down go back with Dynateck,high compression pistons and cams :rockn:...... oh was you looking for us to talk you out of it...not gonna happen LOL


 Thats funny right there cause I already thought about a cam. I was not going to go that far just yet. I want to be riding again this week end.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

do work son.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thank you Father


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh come on if you going to do a valve job then you mite as well put cams in and make it worth your while. It'll be like a good date a case of beer a pizza some tunes and some 1 on 1 time and shell be topless. lol heck I'm jealous already


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

tell me more about cams. whats out there and how they perform in the ranges we prefer ie;bottom end power withgood top end speed,all bottom end,I have not invetigated cams yet.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

all i know are web 150i's and AMR's custom cams.
The formers requires no new springs. The latter unsure.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i would also recommend runnin a 3" intake snorkel or two 2" snorkels. u need more air.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

bump530 said:


> i would also recommend runnin a 3" intake snorkel or two 2" snorkels. u need more air.


 I have the 3" coming off the air box are you recomending 3" pipe as well?
I also would like an explanation about installing the brass washer on the plunger. Where does it go and what is the purpose? I have an Idea because I have moved needles in my dirt bike carbs.
I would also like jet suggestions.
i'm starting to feel like a NEWB again sorry for the ???s


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

pulled the carbs A/F 1 1/2 turns out.
fr main jet 152
rr main jet 158
pilot 38

Anybody?
What do the #s on the jets relate too as far as size? The place I was gonna order from is out of stock. i have access to ultra small reamers thought I might just bring them up my self like the old karting days. If they need to be bigger maybe just the A/F mixture screws need to come out a turn.

Anyhow the carbs are really dirty so I am hoping a thourough cleaning is gonna help also.
Also still wondering about the #4 brass washer on the needle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, i read in one of the other forums that there is a 1000cc kit for the 750?? Any truth to this? That'll bring the pony's up!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there's a 916


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

drtyTshrt said:


> I have the 3" coming off the air box are you recomending 3" pipe as well?
> I also would like an explanation about installing the brass washer on the plunger. Where does it go and what is the purpose? I have an Idea because I have moved needles in my dirt bike carbs.
> I would also like jet suggestions.


Yes you need to go bigger to get more air in her. Not just the 3" rubber 90* but 3" pipe all the way up, or 2 2" up. If you do this you may not need to re-jet. you should have been running smaller jets with your snorks you have now.

The #4 washers are to shim your needle's up just like moving the E-clip on a dirt bike needle.



drtyTshrt said:


> pulled the carbs A/F 1 1/2 turns out.
> fr main jet 152
> rr main jet 158
> pilot 38
> ...


OK you have 152s and 158s jets. I'm told it is a different flow rate. not the same as a 152. the jet with the 152s on it flows either slightly more or less then the 152. kinda like a 152.5 or a 151.5 or something.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thanks FabMan.
What I meant by Asking about the # on the jet was what size hole correlates to the #.
What size hole is in a 152 jet 
what size hole is in a 158 jet.

i guess it does not matter though if I need more air not fuel.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Are you thingking of drilling them out? Jet kits are cheep and thay come with lots of jets

DYNOJET KIT DYNO JET KAWASAKI BRUTE FORCE 750 05-07





















$57.99


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I thought about drilling them,but it seems as though I need to go down not up. 
I guess I will just clean the carbs real good,there was some dirt in the bowls,mess with the A/F screws,and go up to the 3" pipe for the intake snorkel.

I have not had any luck with responces about the matter. I usually only post here but made other posts on other sites and no one has offered any tips.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yah I think we hear are the only one doing it right now in fact we don't have a how-to on it yet that I'm aware of. I know Metal Man has done his but I think he has done it in 2.5" pipe and a few others have done it in 3". I did mine out of 3" but im side snorked and its mandral bent exh pipe so no help for you.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I did it,I bought the Jet kit. I hope it gets here before the week end.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep i have my air intake run with all 2 1/2" and its plenty for a stock bike. Now if your going bigger you may need to run the two 2" or a 3" all the way.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

No,I plan on droping down on the jets.
What is the purpose of dilling the extra hole in the slide for the dyno jet?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

mud magnet said:


> Hey, i read in one of the other forums that there is a 1000cc kit for the 750?? Any truth to this? That'll bring the pony's up!:rockn:


AMR makes a 1000cc Motor but i dont think its avail. in a kit , 150 hp at the crank:rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

drtyTshrt said:


> No,I plan on droping down on the jets.
> What is the purpose of dilling the extra hole in the slide for the dyno jet?


It helps lift the slide up faster so it doesn't fall on it face just after take off.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the kit FabMan. It was the best price I saw yesterday. It is also the first time I have bought something off Ebay so I hope all goes well.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

HA me too its nice to save a hundo thow! It went well for me most of that stuff on there is straight forward. They have to pay to sell on there. Allot less BS on it!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

there are a couple of 1000cc kits out. FST and Fundy have kits but Im sure AMR can build one to. 
FST 93mm bore with 73.5mm stroke 
Fundy I think but could be wrong uses a 93 bore and 72mm stroke is actually a 977 but they call it a 1000


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, give Glenn a ring.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

My jets came in today and I got them installed. From waht I can tell with just a quick test run it has cured my hesitatuoin on blast off. I put in 146 fr 148 rrand went 2.25 turns out on the AF screw. I hope to di a high speed WOT chop this weekend to see what the plugs look like.


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

If I remember correctly I have a142 front and 145 rear with the HMF, not sure what I ended up with on the Muzzy with equal length headers.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Carb Jet x-Reference Chart
This is in the Quick Links (at the top of the page right next to the log-out). You may need this. The stock jets on your bike should have been Keihin 152s f & 158s r. 
That is in Dynojet 140 f & 144 r. I think your going to be rich.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Fab man I did not want to do to much at once so I will check again after I do my WOT chop.
I also did not know about the difference in jets Keihin/dyno.


----------



## WoodBoy (Jul 17, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> AMR makes a 1000cc Motor but i dont think its avail. in a kit , 150 hp at the crank:rockn:


Yes it is very available.. i dont think as a kit.. you have to swap out alot.. and it doesnt stop at 1000cc :rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

drtyTshrt said:


> Thanks Fab man I did not want to do to much at once so I will check again after I do my WOT chop.
> I also did not know about the difference in jets Keihin/dyno.


 Hay man how did you come out? you get it licked or get licked? lol


----------

